
Show HN: A Neural Networks Based Amazon Review Summarizer - abhishake85
https://thereviewindex.com
======
abhishake85
Reading product reviews on websites like Amazon is tedious. We felt that there
has to be a better way to grasp large volume of reviews without having to go
through them manually.

We've built TheReviewIndex to try and help solve this problem.

You can use our summarizer to create a scorecard for any electronics / gadgets
/ appliance Amazon product.

We also call out products with fishy / spammy patterns, so that you don't end
up reading biased reviews.

Do let us know if you find this useful !

------
codegladiator
Do you detect bias in the reviews ?

~~~
abhishake85
Not exactly sure what you mean by "detecting bias" \- but we use statistical
modelling on the reviewer history to infer whether a product contains too many
incentivised/spammy/fishy reviews. If we do detect any fishy behavior, we warn
the user about it.

